# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Ne znate kamo s igračkama?

## Jelka

Moj tata radi u župnom Caritasu pa sam preko njega saznala za ovu potrebu.

Dakle, ako niste čuli/pročitali, nedavno je izgorilo skladište Caritasa u Selskoj cesti. Činjenica da je požar bio podmetnut je prestrašna, ali nije predmet ovog topica.

Kao što se u tekstu može pročitati, u skladištu su se, između ostalog, nalazile i brojne igračke sakupljene donacijama preko godine za djecu socijalno ugroženih obitelji, a koje su trebale biti podijeljene za Sv. Nikolu, kao i prijašnjih godina.

Tata me pitao jel imam koju igračku da Jani više ne treba - naravno da imam! Pa me pitao jel mogu pitati svoje frendice, a kako ja imam jaaako puno frendica   :Love:  , otvaram ovaj topic.   :Grin:  

Prvotno je bila ideja da sakupim igračke kod mene doma, pa ih sve zajedno odnesem u Caritas, ali sigurno će nekima više odgovarati doći u Selsku, pogotovo što je netko stalno tamo. Ako je ipak nekome zgodnije dofurati meni u Novi Zagreb, dogovorimo se preko pp-a.

 :Kiss:   i hvala!

----------


## maria71

Mogu li se donirati i plišane igračke ?

----------


## bucka

jel imaju tamo tel?
od kad do kad se stvari mogu dofuravati?
jel moze i odjeca?

----------


## Jelka

Danas ne rade, pitat će tata sutra pa vam javim.

I kaže da može i robica, mislim da to ne dijele u paketima, ali uvijek im toga treba. Ma sve će sutra pitati pa ću vam znati detaljnije reći.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Jelka

Ispričavam se kaj se ne javljam, proletilo je vrijeme.

U petak Caritas nije radio, pa nismo uspjeli doći do detaljnijih informacija vezanih za ovu akciju.

Tako da se javljam u ponedjeljak!

 :Kiss:

----------


## Val

lijepo ti dodji do mene pa cu te ja malo zatrpat i natrpat. i igrackama i robicom!!  :Smile:

----------


## Eci

Može li se nekako poslati poštom ili se baš mora donjeti?

----------


## Jelka

> Može li se nekako poslati poštom ili se baš mora donjeti?


Ma ziher se može poslati, imaju adresu kao i svaka druga osoba.

----------


## Slavica

I ja se zelim ukljuciti u ovu akciju, uvijek se moze nesto odvojiti, pa tako cemo i  mi, mislim na moje cure i mene.
Daj mi reci da li bi bio problem kada netko ide u Zg da to donese, pa da netko negdje pokupi?

----------


## faith

I mi ćemo se uključiti u ovu akciju, imamo dosta igračaka koje smo "prerasli", naći ćemo i nešto robice.   :Love:

----------


## Jelka

Slavica, nije to problem, samo mi javi barem dan-dva ranije da se izorganiziram.

E da, i vele za robicu da ne bi sada primali s obzirom da je veći dio skladišta izgorio pa nemaju gdje spremiti.

Inače, telefon je 01/3668 824, gđa. Nevenka, pa možete i nju detaljnije pitati.

 :Kiss:

----------


## stella

Aj mi se javi kad si doma da ti donesemo nešto.   :Kiss:

----------


## Slavica

Jelka, poslala sam PP, pliz javi se, vrecurda je spremna, da dogovorimo preuzimanje   :Love:

----------


## marči

i ja imam igračaka na pretek. većinom su za bebe od 0-1 godine. ja ti sama dovezem samo reci gdje? u caritas na sv. duh ili?

----------


## Jelka

marči, imaš pp.   :Kiss:  

Slavica, ajme kako mi je bed, nadam se da se ne javljam prekasno.  :/

----------


## Marsupilami

Je li kasno ili jos skupljaju?

I da li primaju plisance? Ja ih imam dosta spremnih za "salji dalje" tako da mi se ovo cini idealna prilika.

----------


## Jelka

> Je li kasno ili jos skupljaju?
> 
> I da li primaju plisance? Ja ih imam dosta spremnih za "salji dalje" tako da mi se ovo cini idealna prilika.


Još skupljaju.

I mogu plišanci, mislim da djecu uveseljavaju bilo kakvi pokloni.   :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## mim

Do kad se skupljaju igračke? Nekaj organiziramo u školi pa bi djeca skupljala. Je li važno da igračke budu za određenu starost djece ili je svejedno?

----------


## Jelka

E to ne znam točno. Recimo, pokupit će sakupljene igračke u Caritasu u Utrinama ovaj petak, ali ne znam da li je to i za druge krajnji rok. Trebalo bi nazvati onaj broj koji sam dala malo više i pitati.

 :Kiss:

----------


## sanja74

Ja radim u Selskoj, pa bi otfurala direktno. Samo, trebalo bi sortirati i oprati igračke, a to prije sljedećeg tjedna ne stignem. Valjda neće biti kasno.

Hvala, Jelka   :Heart:

----------


## paci

mi smo danas u selsku direktno odnijeli sortirane, nove igračke, neke su čak i u kutijama neotvorene, punu ogromnu torbetinu. nadam se da će se dječica razveseliti   :Heart:  

jedino se teta na primopredaji baš nije pretrgla od pristojnosti, ali neka joj

----------


## Jelka

Hvala curke!   :Kiss:

----------


## mim

Jelka, jel možeš molim te pitati tatu kad je krajnji rok za donijeti igračke?? Naši skuplajju ovaj tjedam u razredu. Vjerojatno će skupiti do iduće srijede pa bi to onda prevezli.

----------


## ronin

u kojem je to točno dijelu Selske?
stvarno imamo viška igračaka,nešto sam podijelila,mogla bih odnesti ako ću ovog tjedna u ZG?

----------


## paci

to je u selskoj prije ozaljske, kad ideš s juga druga ulica prije ozaljske. 
ulaz u caritas je iz grobničke, može se s autom u dvorište, caritas se vidi i sa selske

----------


## ronin

hvala!

imam plišanaca,ninje kornjače koje višu nisu zanimljive,autiće...pa opet autiće i kocke

ako stignem odnijet ću,nemam mjesta više za njih a trebaju igračke ....di ćeš bolje!

----------


## mim

Mi neki dan predali igračke. Obzirom da je Sv.Nikola preksutra nadam se da nije bilo kasno. 

E, sad mene zanima: hoće li akcija trajati i dalje tj. mogu li se djeca uključiti i inače ili je ovo bilo samo za Sv. Nikolu? Naime, ima još razreda koji bi donijeli igračke, a sad se nisu uključili.

----------


## Jelka

Svake godine imaju ovakvo darivanje. Tak da skupljaju kroz cijelu godinu.

Hvala još jednom svima!!!  :D 

 :Kiss:

----------

